# Disapproving Bunnies-(Now Closed)



## chinmom (Jun 26, 2007)

The other disapproving rabbit thread got really long and a lot of the links were broken, so I decided to start a new one!! 

Show of your disapproving bunnies!

Here's my Georgie: 

"I disapprove of you watching me eat."






"I disapprove of that shelf being so high. You know FULL WELL that I don't like expending energy! Jeez slave lady!"





"I disapprove of you watching me make my bed."





"Get that freaking camera out of my face. NOW."


----------



## Butterfinger (Jun 28, 2007)

Ooooh ho ho, disapproval. Butter's so full of that. 
Here's one~ 





"I disapprove of you watching me while I stuff myself shamelessly with the dandelions in MY yard. Obviously, your name was NOT on the invited list. I suggest you leave before I have to call the bouncers." :nope: 

~Diana and Butter


----------



## ellissian (Jun 28, 2007)

Milly disapproving of having his photo took whilst in the litter tray!


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 1, 2007)

*






"Iâm utterly unimpressed and wholly disapprove of everything you say and stand for!"




"You have got to be kidden me"*

*



*

*âNo no I STILL disapproveâ*


----------



## Peek-a-boo (Jul 1, 2007)

aww mum can i not have a wee in peace?






What are you looking at?


----------



## Crazyt123 (Jul 1, 2007)

I disapprove of your disapproving


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## maherwoman (Jul 2, 2007)

I actually have my first disapproving picture of SweetPea, and it hasn't even been 24 hours!

This was shot the milisecond after Hobbes had stuck a curious kitty paw in her hutch...but no worries, no claws were involved. He just wanted to shake hands. 






She looks SO MAD...

No worries, though. She pouted for a bit, but once I talked to her, explained things a bit, she calmed down.


----------



## chinmom (Jul 2, 2007)

Aww! She looks SO upset!! 

**YAWN** I'd be disapproving of that little mutt in my face if I wasn't too lazy to disapprove!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jul 2, 2007)

Okay here's my buns Ben and Pip looking dissapproving!






Will you please stop sitting on my head? :X






Why are you pointing that scary thing at me??






Can't......quite....get....this.....**** piece of grass.....in......my.......mouth
Hehe.


----------



## chinmom (Jul 2, 2007)

OMG, I LOVE the eyeliner on the last bun there!!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jul 2, 2007)

Lol I know!! That's exactly what I first said when I first saw him. He's Pippin by the way hehe. It looks like someone's done him Cleopatra eyes or something. So unique.


----------



## m.e. (Jul 3, 2007)

[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]I'm Rex Harrison, and I disapprove of this message...
[/align]


----------



## chinmom (Jul 3, 2007)

I know this thread is for disapproving bunnies, but I had to post this pic of Orville, one of my chinchillas: 

I disapprove of you waking me from my beauty rest...I only slept for 20 hours yesterday!!!


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 10, 2007)

I frown apon this silly thread!


----------



## doodle (Jul 12, 2007)

Tumble disapproves of this bed.


----------



## Chickenlittle586 (Jul 12, 2007)

I disaprove of you taking this picture while i was trying to rest!






How dare you have me out while it's my bed time!






What? No craisins in the food dish?


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm sorry but those two grumpy chinchillas are so unbelievably adorable- they can look so cutely grumpy!!!!


----------



## Chickenlittle586 (Jul 12, 2007)

hehe. thanks


----------



## chinmom (Jul 16, 2007)

Hehe...I think grumpy chinnies are almost cuter than grumpy bunnies!!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jul 18, 2007)

Maceydisapproves ofme touching her ears.


----------



## chinmom (Jul 18, 2007)

Macy looks so wonderfully disapproving!!!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jul 18, 2007)

I know


----------



## gwhoosh (Jul 19, 2007)

"I disapprove of close-ups."


----------



## msfancy (Jul 19, 2007)

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Pippin's "Put me down, slave!" look.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Rosie's "Turn off the flash, geez....." look.[/align]


----------



## SDShorty (Jul 21, 2007)

"Mami, I disapprove of you scolding me for playing my favorite game 'the carpet chew'"


----------



## TK Bunnies (Jul 21, 2007)

*SDShorty wrote: *


> "Mami, I disapprove of you scolding me for playing my favorite game 'the carpet chew'"




What breed is Mami she's soooooooooo pretty!!:heart:

-TK:bunnydance:


----------



## SDShorty (Jul 22, 2007)

Thank you , Miss Dori is a 10 month old Silver Marten


----------



## Spring (Aug 10, 2007)

Pucker up!






"Eeeoooow!dat lemon didn't taste too good".


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 10, 2007)

"Bow down to your Queen, stupid slave!"


----------



## EiuGirl316 (Aug 15, 2007)

Man that face puts the fear in me for sure!!! :roflmao:


----------



## gwhoosh (Aug 15, 2007)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> "Bow down to your Queen, stupid slave!"



Amazing! Best disapproval ever! I love how the sticks look like her throne. This needs to be on cuteoverload.com!


----------



## maomaochiu (Aug 16, 2007)

finally!!! sorry about the previous 3 posts! would someone please delete them? somehow, i cannot find the button to delete my own post now. thanks!



maomaochiu ;" Mmmmmm,you are pushing my buttons now......"


----------



## Spring (Aug 16, 2007)

Get this bow *off *my head this instant!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Aug 23, 2007)

*gwhoosh wrote: *


> *Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > "Bow down to your Queen, stupid slave!"
> ...


You can almost hear her snooty attitude and accent! LOL! She's precious!


----------



## Roxie (Aug 28, 2007)

"I disapprove of you taking away my hideout!"


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 16, 2007)

"I'm so never letting you near me again :grumpy:"






" Gawd, I hope no one sees these... This is soooooo humiliating. Sure Ma, I'll smile." *Shows teeth*


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 16, 2007)

Hahaha. Those are great Ms Binky, I need more!


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 16, 2007)

I just:hearts this thread...


----------



## jupiterannette (Sep 16, 2007)

Get out of my cage with that flashy thingy!






right after this pic, she peed at me....

ewwhttp://www..

we have some manners to learn!


----------



## jupiterannette (Sep 16, 2007)

This is an oldie but a goodie, Ginger was my babie and i needed proof!


LOL

poor thing!

this is avery disapproving bunny..


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 17, 2007)

Get away from me, I'm trying to sleep, you crazy woman!


----------



## myLoki (Sep 30, 2007)

Not only does he disapprove, but he's going to get you for it too. This is the stuff in my nightmares!:biggrin2:









t.


----------



## Pipp (Sep 30, 2007)

:scared:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 1, 2007)

*myLoki wrote: *


> This is the stuff in my nightmares!:biggrin2:


Loki and Bebe. :highfive:


----------



## myLoki (Oct 1, 2007)

No! NO! NOOOOOOOOOOOOO! TWO OF THEM!!!! I'll never get to sleep now!:shock2::scared:

t.

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *myLoki wrote: *
> 
> 
> > This is the stuff in my nightmares!:biggrin2:
> ...


----------



## tamnjo (Oct 1, 2007)

"I dissaprove of every human being on this earth"


----------



## lemonaxis (Oct 6, 2007)

I dissapprove of you even coming close to me with that thing! I am a pedigree German Angora and you are a mere human!


----------



## Penna (Oct 7, 2007)

She was getting upset at the tube. 

I think it's a really funny picture, but Maggie probably doesn't.


----------



## amundb (Oct 7, 2007)

Magnet and Smores being ticked off at being interrupted


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 7, 2007)

*Penna wrote: *


>


:shock:OMG EVERYONE RUUUUUUUN!!! That is one of the scariest things I've ever seen


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 7, 2007)

*Penna wrote: *


> She was getting upset at the tube.
> 
> I think it's a really funny picture, but Maggie probably doesn't.



AHAHAHA! OMG!

The red eyes tottaly add a scary-ness :devil


----------



## Kokkiniklosti (Oct 8, 2007)

Well, nice thread! I am starting being mazochistic (is it the right word?) by loving angry, scary bunnies! So, i had to show you my own disapproving bunnies!

Aftias disapproves of me clicking that stinky thing in his face:








Odisseas: "I disapprove this noisy old camera of yours! Not fit with my standards!"


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 8, 2007)

*Kokkiniklosti wrote: *


> Well, nice thread! I am starting being mazochistic (is it the right word?) by loving angry, scary bunnies! So, i had to show you my own disapproving bunnies!



Masochistic I think

And your bunny is adorable :biggrin2:


----------



## Kokkiniklosti (Oct 9, 2007)

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> *Kokkiniklosti wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Well, nice thread! I am starting being mazochistic (is it the right word?) by loving angry, scary bunnies! So, i had to show you my own disapproving bunnies!
> ...



Thanks for the remark!!

Oh, and there are 2 of them! In the first pic there is Aftias disapproving of me waking him up, and the second one is of Odisseas hating my camera!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 9, 2007)

*I can't believe you actually think that I left those poos there! *humpf* Surely it was one of thoselowly rabbits that you subject me to on occassion.*






*Are you talking to me? *

*Do you have a problem with my molting pattern?! *


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 9, 2007)

NICE...I see this bun took Ford Prefect's advice...hehe!!



*tamnjo wrote: *


> "I dissaprove of every human being on this earth"


----------



## m.e. (Oct 10, 2007)

This thread is *great :roflmao:

*My friends' bunny Petunia made it onto the Disapproving Rabbits blog :biggrin2: (Petunia's a boy, btw)*
*
http://www.disapprovingrabbits.com/2007/10/petunia.html


----------



## myLoki (Oct 10, 2007)

*I love the Hitchhiker's reference! :biggrin2: I have the Ultimate Hitchhiker's Guide. I really need to pull it out and finish it. 


t.


maherwoman wrote: *


> NICE...I see this bun took Ford Prefect's advice...hehe!


----------



## tamnjo (Oct 10, 2007)

lol. It was sooo cute. She was just sitting in the tunnel pretending no-one could see her..... you know..... I can't see you, you can't see me? lol. I had to take a pic!:brownbunny


----------



## Haley (Oct 11, 2007)

*amundb wrote: *


> Magnet and Smores being ticked off at being interrupted


They can come here and be ticked off. Sooo cute!


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 11, 2007)

Couldn't agree more...wow, what cutie-pah-tooties!!!

:inlove:
*
Haley wrote: *


> *amundb wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Magnet and Smores being ticked off at being interrupted
> ...


----------



## jam224 (Oct 16, 2007)

I interrupted Lily's naptime to snap this pic, lol:





I loved this pic so much, I turned it into a colorbar!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 16, 2007)

Look at those pouty lips and those squinty eyes! She's not a happy girl!


----------



## Disapproving Rabbits (Oct 16, 2007)

Whoa! That is some major disapproval!


----------



## Becknutt (Oct 18, 2007)

Floppy is a master at that pouty face! He uses it to get treats when we do something he doesn't like, like fence him in.


----------



## Becknutt (Oct 18, 2007)

> *amundb wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Magnet and Smores being ticked off at being interrupted


This picture is so cute! I just want to reach out and rub those noses!


----------



## browneyedgal (Oct 24, 2007)

Disapproved of being bitten in the nose bya newbie


----------



## Disapproving Rabbits (Oct 24, 2007)

*I am in love with FLOPPY. That rabbit is a natural.

Sharon
*


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 24, 2007)

bo seriously disapproves of kisses!






Tony doesn't even want to look at you he SO disapproves!


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Oct 25, 2007)

Disapproving Wrigley...


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Oct 28, 2007)

"I disaprove of you ruining my beauty sleep"


----------



## Djakarta (Nov 1, 2007)

Ditto disapproves !










No, really, she disapproves!


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 1, 2007)

Fiver disapproving of his neuter:


----------



## countrybunnyholly (Nov 5, 2007)

You're never too young to disapprove...


----------



## MikeScone (Nov 5, 2007)

Scone disapproves of being interrupted when he's enjoying a good book...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 5, 2007)

*num, num, num* You're right - that is a good book!!!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 13, 2008)

if looks could kill... *edit* I should mention that this is right before he bit me the other day, I was trying to bring him inside from the snow, we ended up staying out for another half hour.


----------



## maisy126 (Jan 14, 2008)

*babybunnywrigley wrote: *


> Disapproving Wrigley...


hahaha, too cute, er, I mean *cough* disapproving!


----------



## jcl_24 (Jan 20, 2008)

"I disaprove of you photographing me"







"Can't a rabbit relax in peace?"








Fluffy by Jo


----------



## ZakuraRabbit (Jan 22, 2008)

I strongly disapprove of being forced to lie on my back like this.





I disapprove of wide open spaces.. 




Why is this stranger in my run??? I don't remember inviting him!




There is no disapproving rabbit in this picture but offscreen Zakura is disapproving of Roger the toy rabbit stealing her wooden carrot:shock:


----------



## Hazel (Jan 27, 2008)

"If you keep trying to kiss me, I'm going to bite your face off."

Bad picture of me....disapproving picture of Hazel.


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jan 28, 2008)

"I disapprove of being picked up."


----------



## 12354somebunny (Jan 28, 2008)

i disapprove of you calling me a meatloaf!


----------



## jcl_24 (Jan 30, 2008)

I know us human slaves are meant to be withering under all the bunnies disapproving looks but actually *Jo whispers*, I just want to cuddle them all :bunnyheart

Jo x


----------



## Tracey (Jan 31, 2008)

*countrybunnyholly wrote: *


> You're never too young to disapprove...


Aww! too cute!


----------



## kasper21 (Feb 1, 2008)

Hee hee it's so cute how rabbits can just give you this look and you know exactly what they are thinking. Tyrone gives me that look when I clean his litterbox lol


----------



## FusedBrain (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't like you holding that machine in front of me.....





What ya lookin' at?


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 2, 2008)

I disapprove of paparazzi!


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 3, 2008)

I love all of these disapproving bunnies! Ruby has taken to glaring at me from the shelf of her cage, I need to catch a picture of it.

--Dawn


----------



## Jenson (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## NZminilops (Feb 4, 2008)

I dissaprove of dissaproving bunnies!







I dissaprove of myself being a dissaproving bunny :grumpy:.


----------



## PepnFluff (Feb 4, 2008)

Dissaproving Peter Dissaproving that people are looking at him.


----------



## Emma Jean (Feb 5, 2008)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2101/2243779596_6850623830.jpg?v=0

Very upset about something and throwing her hay around in protest but I don't really know what. I've gotten used to this disproving face though and since she made it so much it just got stuck like this. :grumpy: Maybe the hay wasn't a high enough quality for her.


----------



## Emma Jean (Feb 5, 2008)

Jenson wrote:


>



I love this one! It looks like he's saying something like "You wanna dance human? Bring it on."


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 5, 2008)

:laugh:Man someone looks ticked off!


----------



## magic_girl (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 8, 2008)

I got you all beat.





"Izzat you John Wayne? Is this me? "


----------



## Blue Dragonfly (Feb 14, 2008)

I dissaprove of you watching me pee.










I dissaprove of you interrupting my beauty sleep.


----------



## Djakarta (Feb 17, 2008)

Dublin, a shelter bunny.

I disapprove of people who open my cage without petting me!








See, I'm much happier when you pet me !


----------



## Blue Dragonfly (Feb 17, 2008)

lol. i love it!


----------



## Blue Dragonfly (Feb 17, 2008)

I really dissaprove of this hat....... It doesn't suit my complection.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 18, 2008)

"I disapprove of cages! Somebody let me out!"


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 19, 2008)

Morgie is very dissaproving.














Marlin is dissaproving of Morgan, dissaproving of me!









:biggrin2:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 22, 2008)

I thought he was gonna kill me:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 24, 2008)

I would be scared of Wash with that expression!



"....."


----------



## momofmany (Feb 28, 2008)

I completely disapprove of this new shirt you put in my cage! Sheesh--I can't even look at you.







What...are you looking at? I disapprove of you looking at me!


----------



## angoragrl (Mar 4, 2008)

I already posted these in my own threads of the boys but they fit perfectly here

Henri "I disapprove of bath time!!"






I'm not sure what Acorn was disapproving here but he certainly has a scary look on his face!


----------



## Blue Dragonfly (Mar 7, 2008)

I LOVE this pic. lol.


----------



## MsBinky (Mar 7, 2008)

:laugh::roflmao:!!!!!

Oh and Wash and Kieran sure look upset :?

Blue Dragonfly, I soooooooooo want a frosty lop!!!!

Edited causeI had the wrong emoticon. Lol.


----------



## opal and nike b (Mar 9, 2008)

I dissaprove of wearing high heels!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## Little Bay Poo (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 3, 2008)

Ronnie wasn't quite sure if he should disapprove of the smell of rice on the stove...














but then I think he made up his mind.


----------



## Tracey (May 25, 2008)




----------



## juliew19673 (May 25, 2008)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> I got you all beat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"EXCUSE Me - the sign clearly states NO PHOTOGRAPHS"!!! Idiot!

JAK Rabbitry - that is clearly one of THE best disapproving photo's I've ever seen!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 25, 2008)

I know it was in the last disapproving bunnies thread, but I had to include it here, as well.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 25, 2008)

Tony approves of that! he thinks she's hot!


----------



## juliew19673 (May 26, 2008)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> I know it was in the last disapproving bunnies thread, but I had to include it here, as well.



And Thankfully you did as this is my first of seeing this photo and must say: 

"I'm not in the 'mude -so please go away!"...

LOL - that was a great one!


----------



## juliew19673 (May 26, 2008)

*XxMontanaxX wrote: *


>


XxMontanaxXX he looks SO "Clint Eastwood":

"So you feel lucky?"... "Make My Day".. 

LOL!


----------



## juliew19673 (May 26, 2008)

*XxMontanaxX wrote: *


>



Did you notice how much your Buck looks like Elf?Thier collective baby's would be GORGEOUS!!! just suggesting..


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 26, 2008)

She would probably "disapprove" of the union  hehe


----------



## Ringer (May 27, 2008)

I was hiding behind the ball. Leave me alone! I disapprove of your intrusive ways.


----------



## Mocha04 (May 28, 2008)

NOT a Happy Camper.....lol


----------



## Pandaboy (Jul 7, 2008)

*I used to have that same exact pillow when I was little....Some how I managed to rip the nose off...

doodle wrote: *


> Tumble disapproves of this bed.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 9, 2008)

Closing this thread and starting anew! Disapproving Bunnies 2, comin' at ya!


----------

